# [rom][4.3][jssj1q] ChameleonOS for HTC Explorer A310e [UNOFFICIAL NIGHTLIES][BUILD #1][pico]



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 4, 2013)

​
Code:
Disclaimer: Chameleon OS is currently in beta. While it runs very well,
there may be things that are not completely functional. The development team is
not responsible for any damage to your device or your information.​








*Launcher Features*

· Folder icon styles: stacked, grid, or carousel
· Folder sorting: alphabetically, reverse alphabetically, or by usage
· Icon scaling in app drawer and on homescreen
· Home screen previews, rearrangable homescreens
· Set default screen from previews layout
· Add or remove homescreens from previews layout
· Slide homescreens with a second finger while holding widgets and icons
· Gestures: Pinch to show previews, spread to show launcher settings

*Theme Manager*

· Based on MIUI's theme engine
· Mix and match different themes on the fly
· Theme options: Icons, Status Bar, Boot animation, Font (requires reboot), Messaging, Framework, and Ringtones
· Applies native ctz files, but also will apply MIUI mtz files, not all elements will theme properly with mtz packages
· Animated boot animation preview
· Boot animation resolution scaling

*Status Bar*

· Customizable toggles, compact or page view (or off)
· Extended volume panel in page view toggles
· Access status or navigation bars while in fullscreen apps by touching the edge of the screen

*Messaging*

· Reads custom notification tones from Contacts
· Revised layout: Added messaging bubbles, removed avatar icons from conversation and put one in the action bar, quick shortcut for emojis

*Security*

· Manage installed apps' permissions
_...and more!_



















More screenshots available on our website








You can get to all of our available ROMs by heading
over to my Goo.im Folder page.
Also make sure to flash the latest gapps

--

Check out our homepage at ChameleonOS.org and our forums
-
Bug Tracker | Gerrit Review | GitHub​
Code:
We would like to thank CyanogenMod for giving us an easy foundation to develop
ChaOS for mutiple devices​


----------

